# install timbrens on CJ7???



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should I install timbrens on my CJ7? I have a meyer 6'5" plow going on with a E47 pump. Just wondering if there is going to be alot of slag when plow goes on. Stock leaf springs are on the Jeep right now and new shocks are installed all around.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

smiti105 said:


> Should I install timbrens on my CJ7? I have a meyer 6'5" plow going on with a E47 pump. Just wondering if there is going to be alot of slag when plow goes on. Stock leaf springs are on the Jeep right now and new shocks are installed all around.


My suggestion is try it out and if it is a issue add a leaf or two to the stack on each side in the front and run with it. A little more fuss to do but a much better long term solution. Good plow size match to vehicle!


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*fellow jeep owner*

the leafs on the cjs are strong! that is why they ride like crap. my 79cj had a v8 and leaf springs that could handle the plow weight and more. in fact your ride will probably improve. make sure your shocks are good. the problem we have is that with all that wieght up front the rear rises and can give us some traction issues. so I am now trying to figure out the right balast for the back. with the cj I ran at least 200lbs in the winter (patio pavers inside a job box)plus 2 buckets of sand/salt. I have the unlimited now and I am adding balast to try to leval it out.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

jpunlimited said:


> the leafs on the cjs are strong! that is why they ride like crap. my 79cj had a v8 and leaf springs that could handle the plow weight and more. in fact your ride will probably improve. make sure your shocks are good. the problem we have is that with all that wieght up front the rear rises and can give us some traction issues. so I am now trying to figure out the right balast for the back. with the cj I ran at least 200lbs in the winter (patio pavers inside a job box)plus 2 buckets of sand/salt. I have the unlimited now and I am adding balast to try to leval it out.


The friction between leafs do not help soften ride either. Like I said try plow first and go from there but you did bring up a very good point about ballast. In a smal short wheel base vehical like that, it is a must really. I would say at least 300lbs though maybe.


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yea thats what I have heard from everyone on here. WIEGHT EQUALS TRACTION! I have some of those pads that air conditionsers sit on that are preety heavy. I am going to stack those on top of eachother. Yea the plow was a ST-90 that I cut down and re-welded the the corner pieces back on because I got it real cheap and 7'.5" was a little too big. . Came out good and I will post some pics when the whole jeep is ready to go which better be soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

smiti105 said:


> Yea thats what I have heard from everyone on here. WIEGHT EQUALS TRACTION! I have some of those pads that air conditionsers sit on that are preety heavy. I am going to stack those on top of eachother. Yea the plow was a ST-90 that I cut down and re-welded the the corner pieces back on because I got it real cheap and 7'.5" was a little too big. . Came out good and I will post some pics when the whole jeep is ready to go which better be soon. Thanks for the info.


Something to think about, sand bags would make a lot less lethal projectile in back of cab than concrete slabs if you get in a wreck and they do not skid around as much either for what it is worth. Also you are my kind of plower, you modify you own stuff to work the best for you!!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't know the age of your CJ. I had a 77 V8 that developed a leaky fuel tank. I purchased a heavier, and larger capacity tank to replace it. It was welded from plate steel and I think it was 20 gallons. I think that would have added substantially toward the ballast when full (maybe 100 lbs. over a stock full tank). That may be an option for you. I diidn't plow with that jeep but I'm sure it would have done fine with another 200# (or two calendar girls, as someone else has already suggested).


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good point with the sand bags. You have put a image in my head that definitely can be avoided. Sand bags it is. LOL. As for the gas tank. I have replaced a gas tank in my buddies Jeep and it was a pain in the a$$. If this one aint broken I am not venturing into something like that again. It should all be done sometime next week, hopefully.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

If you want a set of timbrens, get a hold of Big Nate, he sells them.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

smiti105 said:


> Good point with the sand bags. You have put a image in my head that definitely can be avoided. Sand bags it is.


Glad to be of help, Even in a minor crash the cements slabs could be "nasty" Sand could still hurt but nothing like cement. 
:waving:


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Nate is the man Huh? I need a deflector, hear he has them also.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

He is the man and he also sells deflectors.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Another selling point for the sand bags: If you get stuck, just cut one of the bags open... instant traction. Then you can replace that bag when you're though plowing for that event.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Please go to this site www.ancra-llc.com/mc.htm and scroll down to the ancra bolt on fitting kit (part no. 40890. Check all of their hardware, they may have something that will work better for you. These are great for strapping stuff down, and the upper ring can be removed when not in use. Perfect for when you go 4-wheeling too. The base will not interfere with anything when not in use. I preach strapping weight down whenever it comes up. I'd hate to try and catch a 60 lb. bag of sand dropped from two feet over my hands, but in a rollover or collision that bag will be coming at you a lot faster from farther away and you'll be too busy to worry about trying to catch it. It would take your head off. Be safe and SECURE you ballast.


----------



## bertisg (Nov 17, 2004)

Smiti, I too live in NJ and was thinking about timbrens on my Frontier. I'll let you be the guinea pig. After you do it can you let me know where and how much and if you like the ride after they are in?
Thanks


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, I will tell you how they are after they are on the ride. Hopefully next week sometime. There is alot of positive talk about them on here though. In fact I found out about them on here along with everything else I know about plowing snow.


----------

